# 24



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*24* has to be my all time favorite TV series and here we are in what... the 6th season? Awesome!

I know we have a few *24* fans on board... what are your thoughts for this season thus far?


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

I have friends that are crazy about 24. I tried watching the first season on DVD and couldn't get into it. Do you think that the subsequent seasons get progressively better, or is 24 just not for me?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If you couldn't really get into season one... I doubt the subsequent seasons will float your boat. It makes a lot more sense to me since I've watched it from the beginning. I can't say that I've enjoyed each season equally, some better than others, but I'm hooked, addicted and have to have my weekly fix... :huh:


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

My wife and I love it. As far as I know it's the best show on the networks. I'm glad not to see Kim so far this season. I always wondered how she went from high school bimbo to panicky nanny to CTU systems expert. Whenever she's on, my wife and I hope that "this one" is the episode when she "won't be coming back." Most of the time, unlike X-Files, when someone on 24 is dead, they're dead.

Something I read on another forum -- if everyone just did what jack said, they could just call it "4". But that wouldn't give us much of a TV season, now, would it...


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

Any show that nukes a suburb of Los Angeles to start the season is alright with me.


hcw


----------



## Adz (Nov 18, 2006)

hcwonline said:


> Any show that nukes a suburb of Los Angeles to start the season is alright with me.
> 
> 
> hcw


Ha :>)
Seriously though, 24 is awesome and Jack is signed on for what 5 more years? 
I recently got into Prison Break and I have to say, it rivals and even surpasses 24. Go rent last year's first season and you will be hooked after the first episode. 

I also love Lost and The Sopranos.


All are DVR'ed


----------

